# Utes vs. Cougars Strength of schedule



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

As of last week the Utes had a commanding lead in the strength of schedule over the cougars, no surprise considering the teams BYU has scheduled thus far. 

This weekend the cougs only quality win (against UCLA), looked even less impressive as UCLA fell to 1-3. The Utes on the other hand beat a Michigan team that just took out #9 Wisconsin, and this week play an Oregon team that just beat the #1 team in the nation.

So here is the question, given an undefeated season (until they meet). who will have the higher ranking?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree that the Utes have had the tougher schedule so far, but considering the similarities, I believe BYU will be ranked higher still. There are a lot of factors that make a ranking and SOS is only one. BYU's rank has a lot to do with their win streak dating back to last year. We'll have to see how the teams play and what kinds of wins they have. One thing though, is if this dream season continues, Nov. 23rd will feature two top 5 teams. Top 10 at least.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I believe BYU will be ranked higher by only a few numbers, but the UTES will win by 3 points.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree that as of Friday Utah has had the tougher schedule to date. The game on Saturday against Weber State put their schedule behind that of BYU by just a fraction. That will even out this week when BYU plays USU in Logan. At the end of the season, I think BYU's schedule will have been tougher than Utah's based solely upon the fact that they play all the tougher conference games on the road. Utah plays all the tougher conference games at home and everybody knows it is easier to win at home than it is to win on the road.

After seeing the TCU-OK game this weekend, I think BYU will likely blow TCU out of the game early. Yes, TCU's running defense is pretty good, but their passing defense was pretty much non-existant versus OK. I think BYU's offense is balanced enough to create another blowout and their defense is coming along enough to help create that blowout even though they are quite inexperienced. BYU offense needs to give their defense a chance to play every once in a while :mrgreen: so they can get some experience.

Any way we look at it, the game in November should be a great game and should definitely be with a BCS game on the line if not the national championship. If both teams take care of business, it could very easily be pitting two top 10 teams against each other.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> As of last week the Utes had a commanding lead in the strength of schedule over the cougars, no surprise considering the teams BYU has scheduled thus far.
> 
> This weekend the cougs only quality win (against UCLA), looked even less impressive as UCLA fell to 1-3. The Utes on the other hand beat a Michigan team that just took out #9 Wisconsin, and this week play an Oregon team that just beat the #1 team in the nation.
> 
> So here is the question, given an undefeated season (until they meet). who will have the higher ranking?


Only an idiot like yourself would even have to ask this question! Look at the rankings that just came out. Utah is 15th in both polls and BYU is 7th and 8th. Utah has no chance of passing BYU period unless they beat BYU which will never happen. Man good post though, your strength of schedule case is dead on! ONLY YOU! :roll:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

One of the reason BYU is ranked higher than Utah is that they have beat them the past three years. Did you think of that buggzy?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

UintaMan said:


> Only an idiot like yourself would even have to ask this question! Look at the rankings that just came out. Utah is 15th in both polls and BYU is 7th and 8th. Utah has no chance of passing BYU period unless they beat BYU which will never happen. Man good post though, your strength of schedule case is dead on! ONLY YOU! :roll:


You must be a ****ing moron. Experts (not Fat Utah County White Trash) have already asserted that the U has a tougher strength of schedule than the Y, playing D2 teams won't get you anywhere in the standings in the long run.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> One of the reason BYU is ranked higher than Utah is that they have beat them the past three years. Did you think of that buggzy?


Oh yeah, last years victory was so decisive. I can see how it would be easy to assume that they would win. :roll:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> As of last week the Utes had a commanding lead in the strength of schedule over the cougars, no surprise considering the teams BYU has scheduled thus far.
> 
> This weekend the cougs only quality win (against UCLA), looked even less impressive as UCLA fell to 1-3. The Utes on the other hand beat a Michigan team that just took out #9 Wisconsin, and this week play an Oregon team that just beat the #1 team in the nation.
> 
> So here is the question, given an undefeated season (until they meet). who will have the higher ranking?


I am amazed at how easily offended and sensitive some of you guys are!! The post above is perfectly objective and then poses a reasonable question; why would anyone start with personal attacks?

From the looks of things the Y will not catch the U in strength of schedule race after Thursday's event. Fortunately (right or wrong), for the Y that is only a small part of the calculation. Again, you can only beat who you play, while it is a worthy stat to look at, the fact that teams have fallen off since a contract was signed many years ago, can't really hold that against them I don't believe.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, I am sure that big win over Weber State really helped Utah's strength of schedule. With a win like that, I can't see how the Utes could NOT be in the top 10. What are all the coaches and media thinking? :mrgreen: 

Now, if only the local coaches had a crystal ball like so many of us do, they could see 3 or 4 years into the future and only schedule those teams that are going to be in the top 20 nationally so they could have a tough strength of schedule. Of course, the BYU coaches knew ahead of time that Washington would be wimpy and that UCLA would be all beat up this year. Maybe they even knew that USU would be ranked near the bottom of the power rankings as well. Bronco's crystal ball must be very different from the one Kyle has. How could ANY coach have missed the fact that Weber State would be a team that could vault another team (any other team) into a top-10 ranking?

At this point of the season, strength of schedule means nothing. If it did, there is no way schools like Ohio State, Texas, Florida, Georgia, USC, or any of the other traditional powerhouses would ever schedule a D2 game.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Honestly none of this matters since TCU got blown out by OK a win over TCU will not do much for the rankings. All the utes and cougars can do is keep winning hope teams in front of them lose until the holy war that is what will get either team into the BCS.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> One of the reason BYU is ranked higher than Utah is that they have beat them the past three years. Did you think of that buggzy?


I don't believe that has much to do with the current spots... I think that the Y is becoming the "bandwagon" team for the year or flavor of the month. They're new (as opposed to the consistently good teams), beating crappy teams by a landslide and numbers rather than who they're playing is whats keeping them afloat. :wink:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Buggsz24 and Uintaman, Dont you two see that your in love. You should take it & run with it guys :lol: I see big things happening with you two!!! :roll: 


Yes, Im a Utes fan and I do think so far that Utah has had the tougher schedule, But Even though BYU has played some weaker teams, they have won by big numbers (except for washington) I also think that if Byu and Utah played today, that Utah would get their asses kicked because I dont think they have the ability to put teams away early like BYU has done this year. I think Utah easily has the ability to beat BYU, but I think it will take a full 4 good quarters. Not this 2 quarter crap theyve been playing!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

There is no question anymore whose SOS is better this year, as the Utes will now get a chance to play not one but two teams who have upset top ten teams this season (Michigan and Oregon St). Of course, they still have to beat the Beavers and that is not at all certain. Once again, Utah's offense looked pretty lackluster even against Weber State, while the Beavers defense looked stellar against (then) #1 USC, and the Rogers twins ran it down the throats of one of the best defenses in the country. 

But if you take into account road vs. home games then in that sense BYU has the tougher conference schedule because they will face all 3 of the best MWC opponents this year on the road (TCU, AFA, Utah), while the Utes only had to face one on the road (AFA). They do have to travel to New Mexico, but the Lobos are not looking like a top tier conference team this year and Porterie is out for the season, and Wyoming looks absolutely horrible so the Cowboy fans will likely not get the revenge they have been praying to dark forces for since last year.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Listen, who cares until the last game, hopefully both will be undefeated. I doubt it, but if they do, you will see the #5 team BYU play the #8 team Utah and who ever wins will be in a BCS bowl game. Utah has the better schedule but it wont be by much and who cares come the last game. Lets hope for Both teams that they end up undefeated up until then.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

bowhunter3 said:


> Listen, who cares until the last game, hopefully both will be undefeated. I doubt it, but if they do, you will see the #5 team BYU play the #8 team Utah and who ever wins will be in a BCS bowl game. Utah has the better schedule but it wont be by much and who cares come the last game. Lets hope for Both teams that they end up undefeated up until then.


Agreed, and if that ends up being the case it won't be a holy war, it will be ARMAGEDDON!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Listen, who cares until the last game, hopefully both will be undefeated. I doubt it, but if they do, you will see the #5 team BYU play the #8 team Utah and who ever wins will be in a BCS bowl game. Utah has the better schedule but it wont be by much and who cares come the last game. Lets hope for Both teams that they end up undefeated up until then.
> ...


+1 Can't wait!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

My magic crystal football says Utah will be ranked 24th next Monday.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

If the utes lose to the Beavers they will drop out of the Top 25.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > One of the reason BYU is ranked higher than Utah is that they have beat them the past three years. Did you think of that buggzy?
> ...


So you admit it has nothing to do with the winning streak or all the hype at the end of last year? So by default you are saying the Y is that good, and they are ranked on this years' merits alone. :wink: Welcome aboard RR, we knew you'd be "converted" :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> If the utes lose to the Beavers they will drop out of the Top 25.


We will surely see!


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Arguing the Utes and Cougs SOS is like two guys arguing about whose dog's crap stinks the least. Yeah, you might be able to come to a consensus on the point of discussion, but in the end you're still comparing @%&*.

Shane


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Whoa, whoa, whoa Marty.... don't get too conversion happy on me. I still think they will look a lot different when they run up against some stiff competition, but I think that THIS year..... they are everybody's new pet favorite... but only because they won big against terrible teams. UCLA was supposed to be better but man, they are becoming the #1 candidate for doormat in the Pac-10. We all saw what happened when the Y was played close... they slid backwards. :idea: I don't think their position right now has to do with a win streak, or last years hype.... I just think they are the media's cinderella in everyone's eyes right now on the college football scene and it'll fade when they play close games or hopefully lose one or two. It happens every year.. there is one or two teams that are hot stuff all year and then they seem to just slide off into the middle of the pack come late season. Or (as the Y is fond of doing) they go to a bowl and get beat by somebody who was probably worthy of the bowl spot in the first place. Last year should have been another example of that... but again, that was last year and the Y almost got beat by another terrible team. Give em time... they're still the Y and I'm sure they'll find a way to mess the fairy tale up. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Riley, you say silly things.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Riley, you say silly things.


You know I only do it to amuse you with simple humor Tye... This year at least, if I wasn't still an advocate of the Pac-10, what would you guys have to laugh at?? I mean... Coyoteslayer is humorous too but with the Pac-10 looking like a velcro kitten fighting its way through a ball of yarn, at least I can provide some comedy value if nothing else. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I said "you're silly", not "you're funny". :mrgreen: 

Get back to your yarn, Utefan.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa Marty.... don't get too conversion happy on me. I still think they will look a lot different when they run up against some stiff competition, but I think that THIS year..... they are everybody's new pet favorite... but only because they won big against terrible teams. UCLA was supposed to be better but man, they are becoming the #1 candidate for doormat in the Pac-10. We all saw what happened when the Y was played close... they slid backwards. :idea: I don't think their position right now has to do with a win streak, or last years hype.... I just think they are the media's cinderella in everyone's eyes right now on the college football scene and it'll fade when they play close games or hopefully lose one or two. It happens every year.. there is one or two teams that are hot stuff all year and then they seem to just slide off into the middle of the pack come late season. Or (as the Y is fond of doing) they go to a bowl and get beat by somebody who was probably worthy of the bowl spot in the first place. Last year should have been another example of that... but again, that was last year and the Y almost got beat by another terrible team. Give em time... they're still the Y and I'm sure they'll find a way to mess the fairy tale up. :lol:


What I meant by last years' hype was that their ranking was higher than normal, if that makes sense. They usually aren't ranked in the top 25 they usually have to play their way in, but with all the hype last year and the off season helped that 1st ranking. UCLA is the doormat of the Pac-10 for sure. But the Y's true test's are still out there. I still have "faith" you are "converting" so I won't give up on you. We would welcome you into the "fold" if you were to forsake your heathen ways. :wink: Brother River Rat. :shock:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> What I meant by last years' hype was that their ranking was higher than normal, if that makes sense. They usually aren't ranked in the top 25 they usually have to play their way in, but with all the hype last year and the off season helped that 1st ranking. UCLA is the doormat of the Pac-10 for sure. But the Y's true test's are still out there. I still have "faith" you are "converting" so I won't give up on you. We would welcome you into the "fold" if you were to forsake your heathen ways. :wink: Brother River Rat. :shock:


Who is "we"? Is sure isn't me! :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> I still think they will look a lot different when they run up against some stiff competition, but I think that THIS year..... they are everybody's new pet favorite... but only because they won big against terrible teams.


I agree that they have been adopted as the media darling since the whole Washington-Lockergate fiasco, and since ECU fell out of BCS buster contention, but it is also because they have the nation's longest winning streak, they have won 26 of their last 30 games including two bowl games, they have a quarterback who is being mentioned as a Heisman contender, a running back that is being mentioned for the Doak Walker, and several All-American caliber receivers. And whether you want to admit it or not, it is also because they have a reputation for being a high quality program that has earned lots of national recognition in the past.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Who is "we"? Is sure isn't me! :twisted:


You're too late... well, maybe. If you're a "jack" convert.... does that mean that its only possible for you to be a U fan? Like I said this summer, I give the Y credit. They did beat 2 Pac-10 teams... one about as easily as it can be done. That doesn't mean I agree with the number 7 ranking though... thats just a real big stretch I think. Its all good though... if they wind up in a bowl game with a top ranked team, I think it'll be more of an "exposure" game than anything... and even if they get beat real bad I don't think it'll quiet the howls for national recognition.... :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

only time you hear people talk about byu is when they are doing good. other then that they dont wear there byu stuff or talk about them.Dam byu fans and the pac-10 is all done by names. there should be no pac-10 or mwc. All school should play each other and how ever has the most win is the champs.That the only way you will know what school is the best.That just my 20.00 worth. injoy the rest of the season good luck to your teams.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> only time you hear people talk about byu is when they are doing good. other then that they dont wear there byu stuff or talk about them.Dam byu fans and the pac-10 is all done by names. there should be no pac-10 or mwc. All school should play each other and how ever has the most win is the champs.That the only way you will know what school is the best.That just my 20.00 worth. injoy the rest of the season good luck to your teams.


So each team would have to play 119 games each year? :shock: I think a simplified playoff would suffice just fine. :idea:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

They should have the top 25 play off to see which school is the BEST!! Or the top 10 BUT of course Maxxie balls would to beat up and bruised to stand up to that challenge.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> They should have the top 25 play off to see which school is the BEST!! Or the top 10 BUT of course Maxxie balls would to beat up and bruised to stand up to that challenge.


Do you ever have anything intelligent to say? Max Hall is a lot tougher than Utah's Brian "The Porcelain Doll" Johnson, who has yet to play an entire season due to injuries, and who missed four games last season due to a separated shoulder. Hall separated his shoulder in the Wyoming game last year and all the Ute fans were giddy hoping that he would not be able to play against Utah the following week, but he gritted it out and played anyway. Hall has taken some ferocious hits, many of them from the blind side, and he has gotten right up from every single one. In the Vegas Bowl last year UCLA's Bruce Davis, who was drafted by the Steelers, was determined to take Hall's head off and due to his speed and strength succeeded in getting through the line and delivering some savage hits on Hall, but not only did he fail to put Hall out of the game, he failed to intimidate Hall who got up immediately after every one and got up in Davis' face. Davis was interviewed after the loss to BYU and he gave props to Hall for being one of the toughest and gutsiest players he has ever played against.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh WW did I go to far or should I hold back a little bit next time? I know you LOVE Maxxie Balls your QB.



> In the Vegas Bowl last year UCLA's Bruce Davis, who was drafted by the Steelers, was determined to take Hall's head off and due to his speed and strength succeeded in getting through the line and delivering some savage hits on Hall, but not only did he fail to put Hall out of the game


I remember this charity event when BYU played little midgets. :mrgreen: How much money did they raise anyways?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> Oh WW did I go to far or should I hold back a little bit next time. I know you LOVE Maxxie Balls your QB.


I repeat, do you ever have anything intelligent to say, or is this blind homer smack talk the best you can do?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I repeat, do you ever have anything intelligent to say, or is this blind homer smack talk the best you can do?


Dude :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: I'm just messing with you. It would be boring if we were ALL BYU fans. Imagine the whole forum holding hands and singing primary songs. "I LOVE Maxxie Balls." "He's my HERO." Good Grief. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Yea I can see what you're doing, but your smack is weak. What's next? Are you gonna go back to making coed jokes?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I'm just getting started 

BTW WW if the Utes win then you have to dress up in a tuxedo and marry a goat in a barnyard.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> Well I'm just getting started
> 
> BTW WW if the Utes win then you have to dress up in a tuxedo and marry a goat in a barnyard.  :lol: :lol:


Fine. But if the Cougars win I'm gonna buy you a big case of "Maxxie Pads" from Costco and you will have to wear one every day until the next Holy War.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Fine. But if the Cougars win I'm gonna buy you a big case of "Maxxie Pads" from Costco and you will have to wear one every day until the next Holy War.


Nope I'm sorry, but Fatbass already took on that bet. You had a good idea though.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Fine. But if the Cougars win I'm gonna buy you a big case of "Maxxie Pads"


But you did give me a good name for Max Hall aka " Maxxie Pads"  Way to go to Bing Bong!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> Nope I'm sorry, but Fatbass already took on that bet. You had a good idea though.


I thought so. [attachment=0:1nyvgwk1]dancingchicken.gif[/attachment:1nyvgwk1]


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> But you did give me a good name for Max Hall aka " Maxxie Pads"  Way to go to Bing Bong!!!


That's why I picked it, so you would always remember the name of the QB who torched your Utes two years in a row. Guess you're just talk though.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well like the Lord said once, he will have a humble people. He will send the Utes to humble BYU and it's fans. Pride will be their downfall, and the great destruction will be talked about in the sports world.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Well I'm just getting started
> 
> BTW WW if the Utes win then you have to dress up in a tuxedo and marry a goat in a barnyard.  :lol: :lol:


Very original. :shock: Did you just see that on an Arby's commercial. :roll: Come up with something new already. :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Very original. Did you just see that on an Arby's commercial. Come up with something new already.


Well it came up when I was typing so it was meant to be and WW has a date with destiny. :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I sure hope Maxxie Pads does well in November, and I want you all to know that I will be cheering for him. :wink: I hope he doesn't get hurt before the holy war.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > Very original. Did you just see that on an Arby's commercial. Come up with something new already.
> 
> 
> Well it came up when I was typing so it was meant to be and WW has a date with destiny. :lol:


RIGHT :roll: . So does that mean when the Y wins you put on the tux, and marry the goat? -_O- .


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> only time you hear people talk about byu is when they are doing good. other then that they dont wear there byu stuff or talk about them.


Dustin, your confused bud. The team with the wavering fans wear red, not blue. Even during the Crowton era when the team hit rock bottom they were still getting 55,000 plus fans out to each game.

BYU is the 700 pound gorilla in this sport market. The only other team in this state that has fans on the same level as far as numbers go is the Utah Jazz. The one thing BYU fans do, whether during good times or bad times is talk about their team.

Shane


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > only time you hear people talk about byu is when they are doing good. other then that they dont wear there byu stuff or talk about them.
> ...


Wrong, I have been there when no one was in the stands, also for a long time no one showed up for basketball either.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> Well like the Lord said once, he will have a humble people. He will send the Utes to humble BYU and it's fans. Pride will be their downfall, and the great destruction will be talked about in the sports world.


Yea, you and the rest of the smack talkin' Ute fans are the model of humility. :roll:


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

> Wrong, I have been there when no one was in the stands, also for a long time no one showed up for basketball either.


It might help to show up on game days if you want to see anybody in the stands. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

pro yea that lots of games to be played. ok How about the 25 team play a play off games. if your not in teh top 25 then you are out and off for the season. 

camrade duck No im not crazy at all. I dont hear anything about BYU intell they are doing good. Yes they are doing good this year. But they have not played a top notch team beside LSU and they didnt even show up to play BYU. Good luck to every one team the rest of the season. No more foot ball for me in less it monday night or thruesday night. It duck hunting time. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> pro yea that lots of games to be played. ok How about the 25 team play a play off games. if your not in teh top 25 then you are out and off for the season.
> 
> camrade duck No im not crazy at all. I dont hear anything about BYU intell they are doing good. Yes they are doing good this year. But they have not played a top notch team beside LSU and they didnt even show up to play BYU. Good luck to every one team the rest of the season. No more foot ball for me in less it monday night or thruesday night. It duck hunting time. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


When did they play LSU?


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> Wrong, I have been there when no one was in the stands, also for a long time no one showed up for basketball either.


No you haven't. The lowest average for yearly attendance at LES since the expansion was over 58,000 people. (http://www.byucougars.com/football/faci ... ecords.jsp) The one thing the BYU football program has always been able to do is put people in the stands.

To say that BYU fans only support their football team when they are winning is ridiculous. The numbers don't lie.

Basketball is another story. I thought we were talking football here.

Shane


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> pro yea that lots of games to be played. ok How about the 25 team play a play off games. if your not in teh top 25 then you are out and off for the season.
> 
> camrade duck No im not crazy at all. I dont hear anything about BYU intell they are doing good. Yes they are doing good this year. But they have not played a top notch team beside LSU and they didnt even show up to play BYU. Good luck to every one team the rest of the season. No more foot ball for me in less it monday night or thruesday night. It duck hunting time. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Dustin,

You need to get out of the duck blind on Saturdays a little more. I can't argue with your LSU point. They definitely didn't show up to play the Cougs.

I had a Ute fan tell me the other day that the best time to get a tee time in Utah county is on Saturdays when the Y has a home game. He says the course is empty.

Shane


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong, I have been there when no one was in the stands, also for a long time no one showed up for basketball either.
> ...


That doesn't mean the stadium is full. People buy the tickets and don't show up, season ticket holders don't come but as long as the ticket is paid for they count that. Trust me, I have.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > pro yea that lots of games to be played. ok How about the 25 team play a play off games. if your not in teh top 25 then you are out and off for the season.
> ...


No way I love the duck blind to much. to get out of it.


----------

